# Spieletest - Left 4 Dead 2-Test: Konsequent gut, aber nicht perfekt



## Administrator (17. November 2009)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,699608


----------



## FMEA (17. November 2009)

wenns so schlecht, langweilig, innovationslos und grafisch veraltet ist, wie es uns der redakteur weis macht, warum dann 84% ?


----------



## agvoter (17. November 2009)

Schöner Test!

Die Wertung finde ich in Ordnung, wenn man bedenkt, dass Teil 1 89% bekommen hat und vergleichsweise innovativ ist.


----------



## Mandavar (17. November 2009)

Also 84% sind da zu hoch gegriffen. Was Valve bei L4D2 gründlich verpasst hat, ist die Stimmung des ersten Teils einzufangen. Zu hell, zu bunt und vor allem zu sehr auf lustig getrimmt.

In L4D1 hat man stets ein gruseliges Gefühl. Bei 2 fehlt das komplett. Es ist blutiger, actionlastiger und meiner Meinung nach höchstens 75% wert.


----------



## LOLRocker (17. November 2009)

Also.

Das Spiel wird(ist) besser als der Vorgänger und deutlich unterhaltsamer und umfangreicher.

88 % sind mindestens drin.


----------



## FlorianStangl (17. November 2009)

*AW:*



FMEA schrieb:


> wenns so schlecht, langweilig, innovationslos und grafisch veraltet ist, wie es uns der redakteur weis macht, warum dann 84% ?


   Weil es nicht so ist. Der Test relativiert möglichst objektiv bestimmte positive Punkte des Spiels, die zum einen die Wertung erklären und zum anderen die Kaufentscheidung erleichtern sollen. Auch ein innovationsarmes Spiel ohne technische Höhepunkte kann sehr viel Spaß machen. Von schlecht kann abgesehen davon keine Rede sein...


----------



## r1pperx (17. November 2009)

*AW:*



FMEA schrieb:


> wenns so schlecht, langweilig, innovationslos und grafisch veraltet ist, wie es uns der redakteur weis macht, warum dann 84% ?


   Weil es möglicherweise einen riesen Spaß macht?! 

 Vor allem der versus-mode in L4D ist eine Beschäftigung für Stunden. Und jetzt mit mehr Waffen und neuen Zombies wird es nur noch besser. 
 Für mich ein absoluter Pflichtkauf - und ich kaufe wenig.


----------



## weer (17. November 2009)

*AW:*



r1pperx schrieb:


> Für mich ein absoluter Pflichtkauf - und ich kaufe wenig.


   weil du sonst immer illegale Downloads machst,haha....


----------



## spike00 (17. November 2009)

*AW:*

Man kanns schon heute im Laden kaufen!!!
Habs und es macht spaß 

..ich habe nicht den ersten teil deswegn gefällts mir wahrscheinlich noch mehr ; )


----------



## Atropa (17. November 2009)

*AW:*



weer schrieb:


> r1pperx schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Für mich ein absoluter Pflichtkauf - und ich kaufe wenig.
> ...


 Auch wenn es spassig gemeint ist, mit solchen Äusserungen muss man immer etwas vorsichtig sein.


----------



## Schlizzer (17. November 2009)

*AW:*

pfff alles was man in l4d1 hätte impletieren können oder ein patch häts auch getan!!! nichts neues dabei !! einfach lächerlich das es leute gibt sich so verarschen lassen und tatsälich das spiel kaufen omg... was gibts schon neues.. kannste alles von einer hand abzählen. nurnoch abzocker und verarscher unterwegs... nich mal ein illegal download is der mist wert ^^


----------



## Turbo2000 (17. November 2009)

*AW:*

Und wieso sinds dann nur 84% geworden, wenn es doch in allen Belangen besser als der Vorgänger sein soll (wie ja im Vorfeld von allen Redakteuren, Mags etc. beschrieben), der mit (ich glaube es waren) 87% oder so bewertet wurde und dann auch nur 12 Monate Zeitverzug? Abwertung, weil man sich mehr erhofft hat? Hmmm....

 Irgendwie leuchtet mir das noch nicht ein. Hört sich so an "naja, eigentlich isses besser als der 1. Teil, aber man hätte mehr draus machen können, also bewerten wir es (trotz der kurzen Zeitspanne) neidriger)...

 Danke für die Aufklärung.


----------



## stockduck (17. November 2009)

*AW:*



Mandavar schrieb:


> Also 84% sind da zu hoch gegriffen. Was Valve bei L4D2 gründlich verpasst hat, ist die Stimmung des ersten Teils einzufangen. Zu hell, zu bunt und vor allem zu sehr auf lustig getrimmt.
> 
> In L4D1 hat man stets ein gruseliges Gefühl. Bei 2 fehlt das komplett. Es ist blutiger, actionlastiger und meiner Meinung nach höchstens 75% wert.


 So ein kompletter schwachsinn.   

 EINE kampagne von den 4 ist am tag... meine güte.. zuviel von der demo gesehen und sonst nicht informiert?


----------



## YaRLy (17. November 2009)

*AW:*

Gut Ding will Weile haben heist es doch oder? Für mich ist und bleibt das ein Patch für den ich nichts ausgeben werde, seht euch mal TF2 an, bekam im vergleich zu l4d2 um einiges mehr an neuen Inhalten und Maps und das kostenlos. Und an alle die die kurze Entwicklungszeit beschönigen. Wenn ihr euch ein Haus bauen lassen wollt, würdet ihr auch lieber nur ein halbes jahr statt ein ganzes warten aber dafür ne "Bruchbude" nur mit dem nötigsten in kauf nehmen? Nein, lieber wartet man ein bisschen länger. Und es gibt ja wirklich schon massenhaft custom Kampagnen, die die Wartezeit verkürzt hätten^^


----------



## NinjaWursti (17. November 2009)

*AW:*



Turbo2000 schrieb:


> Irgendwie leuchtet mir das noch nicht ein. Hört sich so an "naja, eigentlich isses besser als der 1. Teil, aber man hätte mehr draus machen können, also bewerten wir es (trotz der kurzen Zeitspanne) neidriger)...


 Ich hab die Demo gespielt und muss sagen, es ist wirklich wie eine verbesserte Version von Left 4 Dead. Und das mein ich im negativen Sinne. Die Neuerungen sind sinnvoll und interessant, machen eine weile Spass, aber das Spielgefühl ist irgendwie einfach genau das gleiche wie in Left 4 Dead (Eigentlich das, was ich schon vor dem Release befürchtet habe).
 Und du willst mir jetzt ernsthaft sagen, dass einem Spiel, dass eigentlich der Vorgänger mit einigen Verbesserungen ist, eine bessere Bewertung gegeben werden sollte wie dem Vorgänger? Dann könnte Valve ja jährlich ein neues L4D herausbringen, immer mit kleinen Verbesserungen, irgendwann knacken sie schon mal 150%. Zumal Spiele nach einiger Zeit sowieso schlechter bewertet werden würden (oder denkst du Half-Life 2 würde heute immernoch 96% bekommen? ^^)
 Dies ist einfach meine Meinung dazu.


----------



## derFeef (17. November 2009)

*AW:*

Ist das Journalismus? Leider nein. Vielleicht sollte jemand das Review schreiben, der sich nicht persönlich ans Hosenbein gepinkelt fühlt, weil er 45€ für ein neues Spiel zahlen "muss". 

Sorry PCgames, ein Leser weniger. Das ist reinster Schundjournalismus und abseits jeder Objektivität. Pfui!


----------



## Luzinator (17. November 2009)

*AW:*



NinjaWursti schrieb:


> Turbo2000 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Irgendwie leuchtet mir das noch nicht ein. Hört sich so an "naja, eigentlich isses besser als der 1. Teil, aber man hätte mehr draus machen können, also bewerten wir es (trotz der kurzen Zeitspanne) neidriger)...
> ...


  

 Hab ich auch gedacht- vielleicht wirds die Kampangen und  sogar auch Waffen als normale Mods für den ersten Teil geben- für so einen Preis bin ich sehr wenig überzeugt und halte es auch für eine Art vonPatch


----------



## EarthGrom (17. November 2009)

*AW:*

das alte left 4 dead war nicht so überladen an 3d 
glimmer und glitzer effekten, die haetten lieber 
mehr animationen eingebaut... ist schon etwas 
überfordert die alte hl2 engine auch wenn sie noch 
sehr gut aussieht.


----------



## r1pperx (17. November 2009)

*AW:*



Atropa schrieb:


> weer schrieb:
> 
> 
> > r1pperx schrieb:
> ...


   Um Himmels Willen, so war das doch nicht gemeint!
 Ich kaufe bloß nicht jedes Spiel bevor ich Tests gelesen habe und mich gründlich informiert habe.Und meine Vorbestellung ist schon einige Tage her.


----------



## BlackP88 (17. November 2009)

*AW:*

Wollte mir L4D2 eig. blind kaufen... GOTT SEI DANK gab es eine Demo, die mich eines besseren belehrt hat.
 Fand die Athmosphäre (welche) in der Demo grottig... der Grafikstil wirkt albern und alles andere als düster. Spielerisch fehlt auch die merkliche Abgrenzung zum Vorgänger. 
 Es ist im Endeffekt doch nur ein lauwarmer Aufguß des ersten Teils, schade eigentlich. Dennoch macht L4D spaß. Wer aber den ersten Teil besitzt, kann sich das Geld für bessere Dinge aufheben.


----------



## FlorianStangl (17. November 2009)

*AW:*



derFeef schrieb:


> Ist das Journalismus? Leider nein. Vielleicht sollte jemand das Review schreiben, der sich nicht persönlich ans Hosenbein gepinkelt fühlt, weil er 45€ für ein neues Spiel zahlen "muss".
> 
> Sorry PCgames, ein Leser weniger. Das ist reinster Schundjournalismus und abseits jeder Objektivität. Pfui!


   Sorry, lieber Ex-Leser, das ist Mumpitz. Unsere Tester sind durchaus in der Lage, neutral zu testen. Ohne Fanboy-Getue oder Valve-Hass-Attitüde. Journalismus ist nicht, Fanboys oder Hassern nach dem Mund zu reden, oder sich unabhängig eine eigene Meinung zu bilden und zu äußern. Dass bei einem Valve-Spiel zwei Lager mit sehr unterschiedlichen Ansichten aufeinander prallen ist nichts neues. Dass es solche Beiträge wie deinen gibt, ist so überraschend wie ein neuer FIFA-Teil... 

 Wenn eine Kritik an der Beweisführung des Testers nicht möglich ist, sondern nur die Wertung polemisch kritisiert werden soll, dann ist es leider nicht möglich, sich ernsthaft mit dem Beitrag auseinander zu setzen. Über Argumente könnte man diskutieren. Über Beispiele auch mal streiten. Über reine Polemik nicht. Über die kann man nur hinwegsehen.


----------



## WatchOutNinjas (17. November 2009)

*AW:*

Hmm hab die Review nicht gelesen aber jetzt wo du erwähnst das man 45€ Zahlen muss für ein Spiel, dass genauso aussieht wie der Vorgänger und einfach nur ein paar Maps und Waffen spendiert gekriegt hat find ich einen ziemlichen Betrug aber es gibt ja anscheinend genug Idioten die sich das Spiel trotzdem zulegen.


----------



## cryer (18. November 2009)

*AW:*

Bei play.com ist das Spiel für knapp 36 Euro zu haben, bei amazon.co.uk kostet es 28,25 Euro plus ca. 7 Euro Versandkosten (somit auch ~35 Euro), bei cdwow.net kostet die UK Version 30,99 Euro... 

 Allerdings kann ich, nach Spielen der Demo, nicht behaupten, dass die sofort verschwindenden Zombieleichen keine Atmosphäre Killer wären. Für mich sind sie das in erhöhtem Maß. Es wirkt alles steril und teilweise verschwinden die Leichen, bevor sie richtig umgefallen sind. Bei Star Trek-Elite Force hab ich mir das ja gefallen lassen, aber hier wirkt es ziemlich dämlich, wenn man mit dem Katana durch eine Gegnerhorde metzelt und ...äh... da ist nichts mehr... 
 Aber wie man oben sieht, ist die UK Ausgabe ja günstiger zu kriegen als die deutsche Fassung


----------



## Asholibus (18. November 2009)

*AW:*



WatchOutNinjas schrieb:


> Hmm hab die Review nicht gelesen aber jetzt wo du erwähnst das man 45€ Zahlen muss für ein Spiel, dass genauso aussieht wie der Vorgänger und einfach nur ein paar Maps und Waffen spendiert gekriegt hat find ich einen ziemlichen Betrug aber es gibt ja anscheinend genug Idioten die sich das Spiel trotzdem zulegen.


 Ich bin also ein Idiot weil mir Left 4 Dead nicht gefallen hat, mir die Demo des zweiten Teils aber so gefallen hat, dass ich mir das Spiel (bei Amazon für ca. 35€) kaufe?

 Hab ich das so richtig verstanden?


----------



## Schlizzer (18. November 2009)

*AW:*



Asholibus schrieb:


> WatchOutNinjas schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Hmm hab die Review nicht gelesen aber jetzt wo du erwähnst das man 45€ Zahlen muss für ein Spiel, dass genauso aussieht wie der Vorgänger und einfach nur ein paar Maps und Waffen spendiert gekriegt hat find ich einen ziemlichen Betrug aber es gibt ja anscheinend genug Idioten die sich das Spiel trotzdem zulegen.
> ...


 jetzt nichts gegen dich aber.. der junge hat recht ! alles was neu is sind paar maps und die waffen und paar neue monster !! die charakteer sind neu aber wenn juckts??!?!! die inhalte des l4d2 hätte man locker mit einem einzigen patch für l4d1 einbringen können aber nein ?! man macht einfach paar sachen anderst und verkauft es als l4d2, es gibt ja genug idioten da drausen die sich blind das neue l4d kaufen weil ihnen ja die demo so toll gefallen hat oder weil alle anderen auf l4d2 umsteigen weil alle andern auch auf l4d2 umsteigen aber selber nicht so genau wissen wieso... da du aber kein l4d1 besitzer bist gehörst du nicht zu diesen idioten die sich so dermaßen verarschen lassen. ich selber besitze l4d1 .. kaum ein jahr später musste ich lesen l4d2 wird anekündigt dabei war l4d1 so derbe ausbaufähig.. das wurde uns aber durch ein l4d2 genommen. danke nochmal seitdem hasse ich valve auf eine bestimme art und weise wie ich es bei EA tue


----------



## Morathi (18. November 2009)

*AW:*

Mich würde es insbesondere mal interessieren, wieviele der lieben Menschen, die hier munter vor sich hin kommentieren und "Abzocke" etc. schreien das Spiel (und nicht nur die Demo) gespielt haben.

  Ich habe auch zu denen gehört, da mein Mitbewohner allerdings den ersten Teil nicht besitzt und sich den zweiten geholt hat, hab ich auch zugegriffen. Und ich muss sagen: Das Spiel ist einfach in allen Belangen besser! 
  Es ist eben NICHT nur ein reiner Aufguss des ersten Teils mit ein paar neuen Kampagnen und Waffen. Das Spielgefühl ist ein anderes. Spätestens wenn man mal die erste Kampagne auf "Expert" anfängt, kommt das (positiv) bittere Erwachen: Das Spiel ist ein gutes Stück schwieriger geworden! Das liegt zum einen an der Länge der einzelnen Chapter (ich schätze auf 1,5-2x die Länge der einzelnen Abschnitte im ersten Teil) und der erhöhten Menge an Zombies, die auf einen einstürmen sowie die neuen Boss-Zombies (ich HASSE Charger!!!     ), zum anderen allerdings vor allem an der etwas größeren Weitläufigkeit der Levels, so dass die Zombies aus jeder Richtung kommen. So passiert es gerne, dass man sich (wie aus L4D gwohnt) um die Zombies kümmert, die von vorne auf einen einstürmen, nur um schnell zu merken, dass von links, rechts und hinten ja auchnoch ein guter Schub kommt.
  Die Argumentation von wegen L4D 1.5 will ich garnicht entkräften, es ist schon etwas dran. Trotzdem profitiert das Spiel deutlich von seiner Überarbeitung. Ein Patch hätte die vielen (kleinen) Änderungen nicht annähernd so wirkungsvoll umsetzen können. Ob das Spiel seinen Vollpreis wert ist? Für Neukäufer sicher, für L4D-Veteranen nicht unbedingt. Für lau (per Patchform) ist es allerdings zuviel. Die Diskussion ist sicher gerechtfertigt, allerdings neigen beide Fraktionen dazu, zu Argumenten zu greifen, die so nicht haltbar sind.

  Es macht in jedem Fall eine Menge Spaß, und ich persönlich, als leidenschaftlicher Zocker des ersten Teils, bereue den Kauf nicht. Die neuen Waffen machen Spaß, der Schwierigkeitsgrad hat angezogen, die weiteren Neuerungen sind durchaus sinnvoll (Defibrilator, Adrenalin, Feuermunition, "Sonderzombies" wie Clowns, Polizisten etc.) und das Spielgefühl ist, auch wenn viele das nicht wahrhaben wollen, ein anderes - im positiven Sinne. Durch die erweiterte Level-Struktur entwickelt das Spiel eine neue, eigene Dynamik, die so im ersten Teil nicht vorhanden war.

  Ich würde behaupten, die Demo war etwas unglücklich gewählt. Warum auch ausgerechnet den Part präsentieren, der den meisten schon alleine wegen dem Tageslicht sauer aufstößt. Klassisches Eigentor. Aber das ist wieder eine andere Diskussion     .

 Kurz:

 Pro:
 - Sinnvolle Weiterentwicklungen, neue Waffen usw.
 - Levelarchitektur besser gelungen als im ersten Teil
 - Neue Boss-Zombies fordern und stellen einen immer wieder vor neue Probleme
 - Boss-Zombies agieren intelligenter (zumindest mein subjektiver Eindruck)
 - Die Zombie-Massen sind größer geworden und schlagen aus allen Richtungen zu, was ein deutliches Atmosphäre-Plus ergibt, sowie im Vergleich zum ersten Teil zum Umdenken zwingt.
 - Der Schwierigkeitsgrad hat angezogen
 - Die Sprüche der Protagonisten lassen schmunzeln

 Contra:
 - Vollpreis ist für Käufer des ersten Teils kräftig
 - Die Charaktere wachsen einem nicht so sehr ans Herz wie Bill, Louis und Co. (soweit man das beurteilen kann nach einem Tag).

 Soviel zu meinem Ersteindruck nach einem Tag erfolgreichem Scheitern an der Dark-Carnival-Kampagne . Wenn mir noch was einfällt, wirds ergänzt, es ist spät...

  Gute Nacht!


----------



## ecHo22222 (18. November 2009)

*AW:*

Was ich absolut nicht verstehe:

Ich habe das Spiel bei Amazon uk bestellt und dort steht nun als Release Datum der 20. November. Warum bekommt der wohl größte Verstandhandel der Welt ein Spiel 3 Tage zu spät?

@ Morathi:
Kann dir nur zustimmen!


----------



## fiumpf (18. November 2009)

*AW:*



SYSTEM schrieb:


> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt


 
 Wer den Singleplayer oder nur ab und zu mal mit
 Freunden spielt, wird mit Left 4 Dead 2 keine Freude haben. Für diese
 Zielgruppe trifft der Test zu 100 Prozent zu.

 Spieler aber die
 hauptsächlich den Online-Multiplayer nutzen und Teil 1 länger als 80
 oder 100 Stunden gespielt haben, bekommen mit Left 4 Dead 2 einen
 würdigen Nachfolger. Diesen Spielern ist es egal ob eine Story
 vorhanden oder warum der Virus ausgebrochen ist, und warum nur die USA
 betroffen sind. Co-op-Teamplay und der geniale Versus-Modus von Left 4
 Dead (2) sind die Features die kein anderes Spiel in dieser Art bietet.

 Mit
 Left 4 Dead 2 bekommt man 5 neue Kampagnen, einen neuen Spielmodus und
 den Realism-Mode. Abgesehen davon, dass man von Anfang an alle Karten
 im Versus spielen kann gibt es zahlreiche neue Features die einen Kauf
 rechtfertigen: die Boomer-Kotze in Flaschen (sehr effektiv wenn man
 diese auf einen Tank schmeisst), Adrenalin, Nahkampfwaffen, neue
 Schusswaffen, neue Aufgaben (Cola holen, Kanister sammeln, ...), eine
 laufende Witch, Tageslicht, verbesserte Grafik, verbessertes
 Ingame-Menü (z.B. die TAB-Übersicht im Versus mit Meterangabe!), neue
 Special-Infected und noch einiges mehr. Insgesamt bietet L4D2 mehr oder
 weniger Abwechslung als ein neues, alljährlich erscheinendes Need for
 Speed.

 Im Artikel wird der Kampagnen-Modus als Herzstück
 beschrieben. Das ist falsch. Das Herzstück (und das, was Left 4 Dead
 ein Jahr lang am Leben erhalten und dafür gesorgt hat, dass L4D2 zum
 Steam-Spiel mit den weltweit meisten Vorbestellungen ever geworden ist)
 ist der Online-Multiplayer, zu 90 Prozent der Versus-Modus. Kein 
  spielt nach ein zwei Monaten noch Standard-Kampagnen, außer
 vielleicht auf Experte.

 Sorry für die Kritik, aber als Nerd konnte ich das nicht unkommentiert stehen lassen.


----------



## DrProof (18. November 2009)

*AW:*

ich hab den ersten teil sehr intensiv über mehrere Hundert Stunden gespielt und muss sagen das Teil 2 weit hinter den erwartungen bleibt und für mich persönlich absolut uninteressant ist. 
Die wirklichen Neuerungen sind eher Modpacks und Nahkampfwaffen eher Gimmik... Und neue Maps und Settings.. geschmackssache.. und ganz sicher nicht mein Geschmack..
HF wer sich mit 1.5 abfinden kann.. ich spiel da lieber 1 weiter anstatt vollpreis für Halbspiel zu zahlen..


----------



## Larkis (18. November 2009)

*AW:*

Ich frag mich was manche Leute für Ansprüche an einen Nachfolger haben.
 

 L4D hatte 4 Koop-Kampagnen, 2 Versus-Kampagnen, zum Release

 L4D2 hat 5 Koop Kampagnen, 5 Versus-Kampagnen, Survival-Maps und der Scavange Modus. Der Umfang zum Releasezeitpunkt hat sich also mehr als Verdoppelt, eher Verdreifacht.

 Man möge mir bitte ein Addon Zeigen, das das Dreifache des Inhaltes ddes Hauptprogramms besitzt. WÜrde mich mal interessieren was es da so gibt den offenbar ist das inzwischen die Regel geworden.    

 Die Maps selbst sind ungefähr doppelt so lang wie die des Vorgängers und um einiges größer und verwinkelter. Wo in L4D1 noch das Grundthema einer Map komplett identisch blieb, wechselt das in Teil 2 häufiger.

 Z.B. das erste Level von Dead Center, wo man zuerst durch Räume, dann an Außenwänden langbalancieren muß um in einer Etage zu landen die komplett brennt und man so gut wie garnix sieht. 

 Der Schwierigkeitsgrad wurde auch happing angezogen, es gibt kaum noch Med-packs, Munition ist rar und Zombies kommen in riesigen Wellen (gerade bei den Events) und man aht das Gefühl für jeden Toten rücken 2 nach, wobei man nicht nur Überleben sondern sich auch noch durch die Meute durchkämpfen muss. 

 Story:
 Was ist den bei CSS die Story? oder bei TF2? Kann mir da jemand mal auf die Sprünge helfen? Oder wie ist es bei Multiplayerspiel XYZ?

 L4D2 ist kein Singleplayer spiel. Es ist ein Multiplayer Spiel. L4D2 mit Bota zu zocken ist ncihts anderes wie CSS mit Bots. Und die Story ist och vorhanden, 4 Überlebende verpassen den Fleiger am Evakuierungspunkt und schlagen sich über 5 Kampagnen nach New Orleans durch (und ja die Kampagnen gehören zusammen.)

 Und eine Frage noch:

 Modern Warfare 2 hat einen Singlweplayer der für 4 Stunden begeistert, einen Multiplayer der größtenteils mit dem Vorgänger identisch ist (+ ein paar neue Perks) und ein paar neue Maps...

 Wieso wird das als VOllpreis angesehen und L4D2 als Addon tituliert? Ich kann mich nicht erinnern das MW2 das Dreifache des Inhaltes MW hat.


----------



## Atropa (18. November 2009)

*AW:*



Larkis schrieb:


> *Text*


 
 Andy bist du es ?


----------



## bumi (18. November 2009)

*AW:*

Ich hab nun den Test noch nicht gelesen, aber besitze das Spiel seit gestern. Vielen der Schreiber hier merke ich an, dass sie höchstens die Demo gespielt haben - diese zeigt aber nur sehr wenig vom Spiel.

 Natürlich hören sich die Neuerungen auf den ersten Blick nicht nach viel an, dies täuscht aber.
 Durch die neuen Special Infected müssen die Überlebenden mehr/andere Taktiken Anwenden um heil durchzukommen. So ist z.B. der gleichzeitige Angriff eines Chargers und eines Jokeys schon mal alles andere als angenehm und kann zu extrem brenzligen Situationen führen.
 Des weiteren halten auf die normalen Zombies ab Stufe "Normal" mehr aus als es noch in Teil 1 der Fall war - wem das noch immer nicht genügt, der spielt den Realism-Modus, in welchem Körpertreffer viel weniger Schaden verursachen und nur Headshots wirklich effizient sind.

 In einem Punkt gebe ich diversen Kritikern recht: das Level aus der Demo hat keine Atmosphäre, weil es zu hell ist. Jedoch trumpft die Kampagne mit anderen lustigen Dingen auf: einen Abschnitt unter einer zerstörten Autobahnbrücke durchqueren wo alle 20 Meter ein Auto mit Alarm steht, hat z.B. etwas sehr nervenaufreibendes an sich. Und beim Finale gilt es, eine solche Brücke zu überqueren, während ständig neue Zombies auftauchen.

 Allgemein wurden viele neue Ideen eingebaut, v.a. bei den Finalsequenzen. Das Event auslösen und irgendwo ausharren funktioniert nur noch in seltenen Fällen, jetzt gilt es in Bewegung zu bleiben und gerne auch mal die Beine in die Hand zu nehmen.
 Durch diese Neuerungen wird L4D2 klar actionreicher, aber keinesfalls schlechter.

 Ob sich der volle Kaufpreis für Anhänger des ersten Teils lohnt, bleibt Geschmacksache und jedem selber überlassen. Mich hat das Spiel "lächerliche" 33 Dollar gekostet und zu diesem Preis bin ich vollends zufrieden. Hätte Valve ein AddOn mit dem selben Umfang veröffentlicht, wäre der Preis auch etwa auf diesem Niveau.

 Also wer schlau ist, kauft sich das Spiel mit 3 Freunden über Steam und spart dabei einiges - Spass machts zumindest jede Menge


----------



## Brainybug (18. November 2009)

*AW:*

Ich habe den ersten Teil sehr sehr lange gespielt.. bis sie Left 4 Dead 2 angekündigt haben und kurze zeit später ein versöhnenden Patch eingespielt haben. Dieser Patch war eine reine frechheit aus lieblosen Leveln.... da war mir schon klar, worauf die abzielen wollen.

Ich habe mir zumindest die Mühe gemacht die Demo zu spielen, welche aber alles andere als Positiv war. In einer Demo sollte man schon das beste und repräsentativste des Spiels zeigen.. wenn das eine lieblose Stadtparkkarte ist, so tut es mir leid. Es gab immernoch Matchmaking Probleme... Die KI ließ zu wünschen übrig und der Versus Modus war nicht freigeschaltet. Schade Valve... aber dieses Game ist nur ein MOD. W!


----------



## Worrel (18. November 2009)

*AW:*



Larkis schrieb:


> L4D hatte 4 Koop-Kampagnen, 2 Versus-Kampagnen, zum Release
> 
> L4D2 hat 5 Koop Kampagnen, 5 Versus-Kampagnen, Survival-Maps und der Scavange Modus. Der Umfang zum Releasezeitpunkt hat sich also mehr als Verdoppelt, eher Verdreifacht.
> 
> Man möge mir bitte ein Addon Zeigen, das das Dreifache des Inhaltes des Hauptprogramms besitzt.


L4D2 als Addon hätte folgende neuen(!) Inhalte:
 5 Kampagnen
 2 Spielmodi
 zusätzliche Waffen
 4 neue Survivor
 3 neue SI
 besserer Director

 L4D hatte 
 4Kampagnen
 2 Spielmodi
 ein paar Waffen
 4 Survivor
 4 SI

 Sprich: der Unterschied zwischen L4D und L4D2 (das, was dann reiner Addoninhalt wäre), hat einen ähnlichen Umfang wie L4D1, bestenfalls einen 1,2-1,5 fachen - aber nicht den doppelten oder gar dreifachen.

 Zur Mapgröße kann ich dabei nichts sagen, ich hab nur L4D1 und die Demo von L4D2 gespielt - da sind die Maps aber nicht merkbar größer geworden...


----------



## ThomasWilke (18. November 2009)

*AW:*



fiumpf schrieb:


> SYSTEM schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt
> ...


 Für Kritik muss man sich nicht entschuldigen, dafür ist der Kommentarbereich ja da =]
 Rein objektiv betrachtet halte ich die Koop-Kampagne in Left 4 Dead 1 für den Kern des Spiels (auf jeden Fall zu Beginn). Für die lange "Lebenszeit" erachte ich die zahlreichen (sehr guten) Mods für ausschlaggebend, zumal der Versus-Modus in Left 4 Dead ja im Umfang recht mager ausgefallen ist. Wenn ich den Vergleich mit der Xbox-360-Version von L4D bringen darf: Der Versus-Modus war im Vergleich zum Koop-Modus äußerst mager besucht. Und weil's auf der Box keine Mods gab, war das Spiel relativ flott bei Seite gelegt (von den Achievement-Jägern mal abgesehen =]).


----------



## DestinysHand (18. November 2009)

*AW:*

Die beschriebene Aufgabe allerdings gehört schon zum Höchsten der Gefühle - mehr als das dürfen Sie in Sachen Koop-Features abseits von Schießen und Heilen nicht erwarten. Das ist umso ärgerlich, verschenkte doch bereits Left 4 Dead in dieser Hinsicht enormes Potenzial.

Ein paar Innovative Beispiele wären sicherlich nicht am falschen Platz .
Es gibt genug Modder und Mapper 
die in der Lage wären diese umzusetzen.

So wie ich das sehe gibt es kein Game 
das mehr Cooperative Gameplay mitbringt als L4D oder auch L4D 2 .
Auf Vorschläge wäre ich auf jeden mal gespannt .
Mal sehen was ihr draus macht .
Oder eben auch nicht.
Wie auch immer die Bestellung ist raus und ich freue mich derbe drauf.
Also auf ins Gefecht!
HF GL CYA----->PEACE!!!


----------



## ThomasWilke (18. November 2009)

*AW:*



Larkis schrieb:


> Story:
> Was ist den bei CSS die Story? oder bei TF2? Kann mir da jemand mal auf die Sprünge helfen? Oder wie ist es bei Multiplayerspiel XYZ?
> 
> L4D2 ist kein Singleplayer spiel. Es ist ein Multiplayer Spiel. L4D2 mit Bota zu zocken ist ncihts anderes wie CSS mit Bots. Und die Story ist och vorhanden, 4 Überlebende verpassen den Fleiger am Evakuierungspunkt und schlagen sich über 5 Kampagnen nach New Orleans durch (und ja die Kampagnen gehören zusammen.)
> ...


 CSS und TF2 sind im Gegensatz zu Left 4 Dead 2 rein kompetitive Spiele, keine kooperativen Spiele. Entsprechend ulkig wäre es, in diese Spiele eine Geschichte zu zwängen. Bei Left 4 Dead 2 allerdings wäre das durchaus möglich gewesen. Der dünne Faden (Virus, Zombies, Flucht durch den Süden) ist ja vorhanden, allerdings zu wenig ausgebaut. Weil kein Test 100 Prozent objektiv sein kann, will ich hier eine gewisse Subjektivität gar nicht leugnen: Die Argumentation "Es ist ein Mehrspieler-Titel, deshalb braucht es keine ausgearbeitete Story" halte ich für Fehl am Platz. Wenn die Möglichkeit besteht, eine Geschichte zu erzählen, dann sollte man davon auch gebrauch machen. Ob das geschieht, fällt bei manchen weniger, bei manchen schwerer ins Gewicht. Es kritisch anzumerken halte ich auf jeden Fall für gerechtfertigt


----------



## vyc (18. November 2009)

*AW:*

Vorab: Ich habe weder Teil1 noch Teil2 gespielt (und werde es nach derzeitigem Stand wohl auch nicht tun), daher möchte ich nicht die Wertungen der einzelnen Teile beurteilen.

 Allerdings, wenn man den Meinungen der Spieler glauben schenken kann (und zwar nicht nur hier auf PCG), dann ist L4D2 nichts weiter als ein Vollpreis-Titel mit Addon-Charakter.

 Hm, Dejá Vù .... da war doch letzte Woche schonmal was. Ah ja genau. Modern Warfare 2.

 Das hingegen habe ich gespielt, und bin froh(!!!) dass ich mir dieses für 3 € aus der Videothek ausgeliehen habe! 

 Die Entwicklung ist das, was ich derzeit so besorgniserregend finde: Da werden die bestehenden Fanbases im Grunde genommen "verarscht", indem Spiele für 40+ € auf den Markt kommen, die vor ein paar Jahren als Addon für 15-25€ erhältlich waren. Und diese werden den Kunden dann auch noch als "echte" Nachfolger präsentiert! Finde ich persönlich sehr zum kotzen dieses Geschäftsgebahren!!! 

 Von Valve hätte ich mehr erwartet, wenn man bedenkt, dass Sie eigentlich selbst ein ziemlich gutes Preis-Leistungs-Modell mit den HL2 Episoden erschaffen haben.

 Nur leider gibt es anscheinend genügend Käufer für diese Titel, so dass die Entwicklung immer mehr dahin tendieren wird. Daher würde ich mir vor allem auch von PCG wünschen, dass sie dies noch mehr in Ihren Tests herausstellen!! 

 Nehmen wir als Beispiel die EA Sports Reihen: Da wurden jahrelang mittelmäßige Wertungen rausgehauen, eben aufgrund dieser Tatsache, dass es nur noch reine Neuauflage der bekannten Reihe mit kleinen Detailänderungen wurde.

 Und wenn man nun argumentiert, dass es eben eine "SPIELSPAß"-Wertung ist, dann muss man hier anführen, dass z.B. auch ein Fifa09 gegenüber dem Fifa08 genauso viel Spaß gemacht hat. ES WAR ABER EBEN NICHTS NEUES.

 Ich persönlich hoffe einfach, dass diese neue "Methode" der Nauauflagen nichtdurch aberwitzige Verkaufszahlen salonfähig gemacht wird. Wenn man sich das Beispiel Moder Warfare 2 jedoch anschaut, könnte einem Angst und Bange werden...


----------



## Lemmiwinks (18. November 2009)

*AW:*

Also ich werds mir zulegen, da ich Teil 1 nie gespielt habe  Deswegen ist die sache mit dem Vollpreis Add-on für mich schonmal kein Argument. Ausserdem zahl ich für die uncut version nur 34 Euro inklusive Versand... man muss nur wissen wo man importiert


----------



## Larkis (18. November 2009)

*AW:*



Atropa schrieb:


> Larkis schrieb:
> 
> 
> > *Text*
> ...


   Ach trollt der hier auch rum?  



Worrel schrieb:


> Larkis schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Man möge mir bitte ein Addon Zeigen, das das Dreifache des Inhaltes des Hauptprogramms besitzt.
> ...


  Schöne Aufzählung. Wiegesagt ich bin vom Releasezustand ausgegangen das was man damals gekauft hat um den Unterschied aufzuzeigen. Aber dein Beispiel ist auch recht gut. Wir haben also 100% Spiel für 50€ vor einem jahr bekommen und jetzt soll  ein weiteres 100%-150% Spiel weniger Kosten? Wie erklärst du das, das man für mehr Inhalt nun weniger zahlen soll? 


ThomasWilke schrieb:


> CSS und TF2 sind im Gegensatz zu Left 4 Dead 2 rein kompetitive Spiele, keine kooperativen Spiele. Entsprechend ulkig wäre es, in diese Spiele eine Geschichte zu zwängen. Bei Left 4 Dead 2 allerdings wäre das durchaus möglich gewesen. Der dünne Faden (Virus, Zombies, Flucht durch den Süden) ist ja vorhanden, allerdings zu wenig ausgebaut. Weil kein Test 100 Prozent objektiv sein kann, will ich hier eine gewisse Subjektivität gar nicht leugnen: Die Argumentation "Es ist ein Mehrspieler-Titel, deshalb braucht es keine ausgearbeitete Story" halte ich für Fehl am Platz. Wenn die Möglichkeit besteht, eine Geschichte zu erzählen, dann sollte man davon auch gebrauch machen. Ob das geschieht, fällt bei manchen weniger, bei manchen schwerer ins Gewicht. Es kritisch anzumerken halte ich auf jeden Fall für gerechtfertigt


  Aber wie soll das dann aussehen Ellenlange zwischensequenzen die man nicht abbrechen kann? Texteinblendungen wie in einem MMoRPG? Wie stellst du dir das vor? Wie soll eine Story vernündtig erzählt werden, wenn es für das SPielgefühl essenziell wichtig ist, das man beständig bedroht ist und nie weiß was kommt? Ich man nehmen wir an man würde das wie in CoD mit Scripts machen. Dann stünde auch fest wo welcher Zombie kommt und die ganze Athmosphäre geht Flöten. Oder was ist wenn Rochelle in Kapitel 3 etwas wichtiges storyrelevantes endeckt, sie aber 100m davor zerfleischt wurde? Wie will man eine Story aufziehen wenn man nicht weiß er wann noch lebt? Da du das kritisierst und die Möglichkeit für Storyimplementierung siehst würde ich gerne wissen wie.



vyc schrieb:


> Vorab: Ich habe weder Teil1 noch Teil2 gespielt (und werde es nach derzeitigem Stand wohl auch nicht tun), daher möchte ich nicht die Wertungen der einzelnen Teile beurteilen.
> 
> Allerdings, wenn man den Meinungen der Spieler glauben schenken kann (und zwar nicht nur hier auf PCG), dann ist L4D2 nichts weiter als ein Vollpreis-Titel mit Addon-Charakter.


  Du hast also weder Teil 1 noch Teil 2 gespielt, hörst auf die Aussagen einiger weniger die das SPiel noch boykottieren, informierst dich nicht auf Fanseiten und willst dann mitdiskutieren?


_edit bumi: lern bitte richtig Quoten. Das ist ja ne Qual..._


----------



## Microwave (18. November 2009)

*AW:*

Entschuldigung aber das Spiel brauch ich genau so wenig wie ein jährliches CoD


----------



## Worrel (18. November 2009)

*AW:*



Larkis schrieb:


> Man möge mir bitte ein Addon Zeigen, das das Dreifache des Inhaltes des Hauptprogramms besitzt.
> 
> 
> Worrel schrieb:
> ...


Weil Addons normalerweise weniger kosten als ein neuer Vollpreistitel?

 Weil sich das Spiel zu ~90% exakt so spielt wie der Vorgänger?

 Weil bei Addonerscheinen bei anderen Herstellern Sammelpacks erscheinen, in denen dann *Hauptspiel+ Addon **zusammen *zum Vollpreis verkauft werden?


----------



## x-cape (18. November 2009)

*AW:*



Microwave schrieb:


> Entschuldigung aber das Spiel brauch ich genau so wenig wie ein jährliches CoD


 Dann geh Tetris spielen.


 Mir hat der Test leider gezeigt das sich der Tester mit dem Spiel nicht wirklich auseinander gesetzt hat.
 Ne Story sich zu wünschen bzw in einem Splatterspiel zu kritisieren ist ist fehl am Platz, ja sie dünn hat aber keine Bedeutung in so einem Spiel und steht weiter unten. Ich weiß ja nicht was Du unter Splatter verstehst, aber irgendwelche Plauderstunden bei Tante Käthe braucht in so einem Spiel niemand und es interessiert auch keinen. Ich glaube das sollte bei so einer Art Spiel klar sein. Bei nem Rennspiel erwartet mach auch keine große Story.

 2 Zu sagen, die Cut  Version wird von den Einschnitten kaum beeinflußt, halte ich für genauso schwach.
 Das Spiel wird seiner kompletten Autentität beraubt, da kann ich gleich Wendys Ponyhof auf dem Ds spielen gehen. Schon alleine das die Zombies beim nach hinten fallen verschwinden ist schon ne Leistung.
 Ist das gleiche wie wenn ich ein Destrucion Derby Game zocke und die Kisten haben kein Schadensmodel.

 Aber Test.


----------



## fiumpf (18. November 2009)

*AW:*



Worrel schrieb:


> Weil Addons normalerweise weniger kosten als ein neuer Vollpreistitel?
> 
> Weil sich das Spiel zu ~90% exakt so spielt wie der Vorgänger?
> 
> Weil bei Addonerscheinen bei anderen Herstellern Sammelpacks erscheinen, in denen dann *Hauptspiel+ Addon **zusammen *zum Vollpreis verkauft werden?


  Left 4 Dead 2 ist aber kein AddOn     und spielt sich schon gar nicht wie Teil 1.


 Man muss wirklich den Punkt betrachten wie die Spiele ausgeliefert wurden: der findige Steam-User entdeckt im Steam-Menü den Punkt "DLC". Im Spiel selber finden sich genug Anspielungen auf neuen DLC. Alleine schon die neuen Special-Infected, der Scavenge-Mode (schon gespielt?) und die neuen Maps rechtfertigen es, Left 4 Dead 2 als Stand-Alone-Produkt zu bezeichnen.

 Wer Left 4 Dead 2 kauft, bekommt definitiv mehr für sein Geld als mit Left 4 Dead 1 zum Release.


----------



## Morathi (18. November 2009)

*AW:*

So siehts aus. Wer behauptet, das Spiel spielt sich wie der erste Teil, hat den ersten Teil nicht / wenig gespielt.

 /discuss


----------



## Worrel (18. November 2009)

*AW:*



x-cape schrieb:


> Microwave schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Entschuldigung aber das Spiel brauch ich genau so wenig wie ein jährliches CoD
> ...


 Jedem seine Meinung.



> Mir hat der Test leider gezeigt das sich der Tester mit dem Spiel nicht wirklich auseinander gesetzt hat.
> Ne Story sich zu wünschen bzw in einem Splatterspiel zu kritisieren ist ist fehl am Platz, ...


... und es wäre natürlich völlig außerhalb des Rahmens, beispielsweise
 - in einem Radiosender in einem Saferoom Hintergrund zu Seuchenentstehung abzuspielen
 - diese Gruppe, die da sendet zu finden (he, wer weiß, vielleicht sind es ja die alten Survivor? )
 - Level , in denen man nicht vom Eingang zum Ausgang muß, sondern wieder zum Anfang zurück 
 - einen verrückten Wissenschaftler hinzuzufügen, der die Seuche erzeugt haben könnte, ihn quer durch den Level jagen zu lassen, bis man ihn am Ende besiegen kann?
 Der dann zB Powerups droppt (zB ein tragbares Mini- Schwarzes Loch (1malige Verwendung), inklusive Schutzvorrichtung für den auslösenden Charakter, das sämtliche Spielfiguren innerhalb Radius 15 Meter einsaugt oder irgend eine Art Zombie-Rage für die Infizierten, was den Schaden von Zombies im Radius X erhöht)
 - oder eine Begleitperson, die das Levelende lebend erreichen muß
 - oder daß man ein Mittel gegen die Seuche findet, was zB mittels angelockter Kakerlaken auf die Zombies übertragen werden könnte/Für die Infizierten das selbe mit einem Seuchenverbreitungsmittel
 - oder daß die Infizierten mal durch den Level müssen, um zB irgendwas in einen Zug zu setzen, damit <noch nicht infizierte Stadt X> auch verseucht wird


 ... würde alles die Story etwas erweitern und außerdem abwechslungsreicheres Gameplay bieten


----------



## fiumpf (18. November 2009)

*AW:*



Worrel schrieb:


> - Level , in denen man nicht vom Eingang zum Ausgang muß, sondern wieder zum Anfang zurück


  Ok, du hast das Spiel nicht gespielt. Das gibt es nämlich, in der Kampagne Hard Rain. 

 Desweiteren gibt es noch diverse Aufgaben wie einem NPC eine Cola zu holen, das Fluchtfahrzeug im Finale mit Benzin zu befüllen oder eben das Diesel-Beschaffen in Hard Rain.


----------



## Worrel (18. November 2009)

*AW:*



fiumpf schrieb:


> Left 4 Dead 2 ist aber kein AddOn    und spielt sich schon gar nicht wie Teil 1.


Als Infizierter könnte ich dir stellenweise recht geben, da zB die Jockey + Spitter Koordination neu ist.

 Aber als Survivor kämpft man sich jetzt genauso durch Zombiehorden bis zum Levelausgang wie im ersten Teil. Von welchem SI man gerade außer Gefecht gesetzt wird, macht auch kaum einen Unterschied: entweder muß man den SI töten oder die rechte Maustaste benutzen, um den Kameraden zu retten.
 Und dann geht's weiter gegen die nächste Zombiewelle ...



> ... der Scavenge-Mode (schon gespielt?) ...





Worrel schrieb:


> ... ich hab nur L4D1 und die Demo von L4D2 gespielt ...


 



> Wer Left 4 Dead 2 kauft, bekommt definitiv mehr für sein Geld als mit Left 4 Dead 1 zum Release.


   Äh, logisch.
 Wer jetzt Half-Life 2 + EP1 + EP2 kauft, bekommt auch mehr für sein Geld als beim nur-HL2 Kauf ...


----------



## bumi (18. November 2009)

*AW:*



fiumpf schrieb:


> das Fluchtfahrzeug im Finale mit Benzin zu befüllen..


 Erwähn das bloss nicht, das war ja katastrophal *g*
 Nächstes mal machen wir das nur nach ausführlicher Absprache bitte


----------



## Sam28 (18. November 2009)

*AW:*

Also ich finde Left 4 Dead vor allem deshalb cool weil man hier ohne groß nachzudenken jede Menge rumballern kann und viel Action hat.
 Das Spiel reiht sich das mit gut als Abwechselung ein in die anderen guten Mehrspielershooter wie TF2, CSS, UT3, BF2 und CoD 4. Haben ja alle ihre eigenen Reize.
 Da hole ich mir auch gerne das neue Spiel, diesmal uncut, weil die deutsche Version doch teilweise genervt hat, neue Inhalt mag halt auch jeder Fan gerne und vor allem neue Waffen, davon gabs im ersten Teil viel zu wenig.


----------



## fiumpf (18. November 2009)

*AW:*



Worrel schrieb:


> > Wer Left 4 Dead 2 kauft, bekommt definitiv mehr für sein Geld als mit Left 4 Dead 1 zum Release.
> 
> 
> Äh, logisch.
> Wer jetzt Half-Life 2 + EP1 + EP2 kauft, bekommt auch mehr für sein Geld als beim nur-HL2 Kauf ...


  Ich würde Left 4 Dead nicht mit Half-Life sondern eher mit CoD vergleichen.






bumi schrieb:


> fiumpf schrieb:
> 
> 
> > das Fluchtfahrzeug im Finale mit Benzin zu befüllen..
> ...


 Hehe, im Versus ist das spaßig. Vor allem jetzt zum Release weil viele nicht wissen, was sie machen müssen    .


----------



## Worrel (18. November 2009)

*AW:*



fiumpf schrieb:


> Worrel schrieb:
> 
> 
> > - Level , in denen man nicht vom Eingang zum Ausgang muß, sondern wieder zum Anfang zurück
> ...


   Wieso sollte ich ein Spiel kaufen, welches mir vom angepriesenen Inhalt her nur marginalen Mehrwert gegenüber dem Vorgänger bietet, dessen Demo mich nicht vom Gegenteil überzeugen konnte und für das ich den Vollpreis viel zu teuer finde?

 ... und ich hab bereits geschrieben, daß ich nicht das Spiel, sondern nur die Demo dazu gespielt hab.


----------



## fiumpf (18. November 2009)

*AW:*



Worrel schrieb:


> fiumpf schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Worrel schrieb:
> ...


 Du hast vollkommen recht was die Demo betrifft: die ist scheisse und hat mich auch nicht überzeugt. Ich hab das Spiel geschenkt bekommen, gekauft hätte ich es mir nach der Demo und der Vorberichterstattung nicht. Und was soll ich sagen, ich habe das Geschenk nicht bereut   .

 Ernsthaft, die Vollversion macht viel mehr Spaß als die Demo. In der Demo wird einem sehr vieles vorenthalten.


----------



## bumi (18. November 2009)

*AW:*



fiumpf schrieb:


> Ernsthaft, die Vollversion macht viel mehr Spaß als die Demo. In der Demo wird einem sehr vieles vorenthalten.


 Genau so seh ich das auch. Die Demo war zwar lustig, aber nur wegen der Nahkampfwaffen, nicht wegen der Level - die waren nach spätestens 3x spielen gähnend langweilig. Das komplette Spiel ist einiges abwechslungs- und umfangreicher!


----------



## Larkis (18. November 2009)

*AW:*



Worrel schrieb:


> fiumpf schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Worrel schrieb:
> ...


 Nur mal so eine Frage, wie stellst du dir einen Nachfolger vor? ich komm da irgentwie nicht dahinter was deine Vorstellungen sind.

 Es gibt nunmal Marken mit den man bestimmte Sachen verbindet. Wenn ich den neuen Starcraft teil kaufe erwarte ich das ich Protoss, Terraner und Zerg vorfinde ebenso das alte SPielgefühl. Wenn ich CoD MW2 kaufe erwarte ich einen großen Multiplayer und durchgestylte Scriptmissionen. Das ganze kann man ewig so fortführen. Wenn man einen nachfolger kauft, ertwartet man nunmal das man das gleiche inklusive neuer Sachen bekommt. 

 Und bei L4D ist es nunmal das man einen Überlebenden spielt der sich zum FLuchtfahrzeug über mehrere Level kämpfen muss. Und wem das gefallen hat, der erwartet selbiges auch in L4D2 nur besser.

 Und es ist besser, wobei die Dmeo wie gesagt kein Paradebeispiel ist.

 Abgesehen von dne neuen SI's gibt es die Nahkampfwaffen sowie jede Menge Zusatzausrüstung für die normalen Waffen. 

 Und die neuen level strotzen nur so vor Highlights.

 Beispiele:

 -Sich durch ein brennendes Haus kämpfen.

 Einem irren Scharfschützen aus einem Supermarkt Cola bringen während um einen herum riesige Zombiemassen anrollen.

 -Über eine laufende Achterbahn klettern wo man zum einem die ZOmbies abwehren muß und zum anderen Rechtzeitig die Safepunkte zu erreichen bevor die Wagen heranrollen und alle Töten.

 Eine Liebesachterbahn, wo man sich in Nebelschwaden vorantasten muß und Zombies schlachtet während überall Herzen hängen.   

 Und dan natürlich das Rockfestival im Finale. Laute Rockmusik, tonnenweise Zombies die angreifen und Survivor mit Gitarren auf der Bühne und man muß die Pyrotechnische Lightshow steuern um die ZOmbies in Brand zu setzen.

 Dazu hat jede Mission hire eigene Sound-untermalung.

 Bei Dead Center schwermütige Akkordeon Musik, bei Dead Carnival surreale Zirkusmusik und bei New Orleans Fiesta Musik.   


 Acvhja und ich hab bis jetzt gerade mal 2 Kampagnen gespielt, 2 von den 5!

 Und ich hab schon mehr erinnerungswürdiges erlebt als bei L4D.


----------



## Worrel (18. November 2009)

*AW:*



Larkis schrieb:


> Nur mal so eine Frage, wie stellst du dir einen Nachfolger vor? ich komm da irgentwie nicht dahinter was deine Vorstellungen sind.
> 
> Es gibt nunmal Marken mit den man bestimmte Sachen verbindet. Wenn ich den neuen Starcraft teil kaufe erwarte ich das ich Protoss, Terraner und Zerg vorfinde ebenso das alte SPielgefühl. Wenn ich CoD MW2 kaufe erwarte ich einen großen Multiplayer und durchgestylte Scriptmissionen. Das ganze kann man ewig so fortführen. Wenn man einen nachfolger kauft, ertwartet man nunmal das man das gleiche inklusive neuer Sachen bekommt.
> 
> Und bei L4D ist es nunmal das man einen Überlebenden spielt der sich zum FLuchtfahrzeug über mehrere Level kämpfen muss. Und wem das gefallen hat, der erwartet selbiges auch in L4D2 nur besser.


 Ich erwarte die richtige Mischung aus Altem und Neuem.
 Ein bischen Grafiktuning hier, ein wenig Interface Verbesserung dort, überflüssige Gameplaymechaniken entfernt, innovative Neuerungen hinzugefügt , ... alles natürlich im Rahmen des Spielgefühls.

 zB bei Starcraft finde ich es eine gute Verbesserung, daß es jetzt Boden Einheiten gibt, die Geländehöhenunterschiede überwältigen können, ohne auf eine Schräge angewiesen zu sein.
 Das alleine rechtfertigt natürlich keinen Nachfolger.

 Das "Problem", was ich mit L4D2 habe, ist, daß alles, was ich darüber lese, sich nach "Addon" anfühlt.

 Und "mehr von allem" ist nicht unbedingt besser - es kommt darauf an, wie sich das "mehr" in Spiel einfügt.

 Generell denke ich, L4D2 ist das bessere Spiel (bis auf die Survivor und die nicht mehr so düstere Atmosphäre), aber da ich L4D schon habe, ...


----------



## fiumpf (18. November 2009)

*AW:*



Worrel schrieb:


> Das "Problem", was ich mit L4D2 habe, ist, daß alles, was ich darüber lese, sich nach "Addon" anfühlt.
> 
> Und "mehr von allem" ist nicht unbedingt besser - es kommt darauf an, wie sich das "mehr" in Spiel einfügt.
> 
> Generell denke ich, L4D2 ist das bessere Spiel (bis auf die Survivor und die nicht mehr so düstere Atmosphäre), aber da ich L4D schon habe, ...


 Verstehe ich. Voll und ganz. Ich würde dir am liebsten meinen Steam-Account leihen, dass du ne komplette Kampagne spielen kannst. Dieses "mehr" fügt sich sehr gut in L4D2 ein. Das sagt dir ein ehemaliger L4D2-Gegner, der aktuell niemanden kennt der sich Teil 2 gekauft hat und es bereut.


----------



## Larkis (18. November 2009)

*AW:*



fiumpf schrieb:


> Worrel schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Das "Problem", was ich mit L4D2 habe, ist, daß alles, was ich darüber lese, sich nach "Addon" anfühlt.
> ...


 In der Tat.   

 Und gruselig wird es, gerade bei Dark karnival ist das meiner Meinung nach richtig shclimm mit den Horden, der Zirkusmusik und den Clowns. 

 Valve hat sich mit der Dmeo echt keinen Gefallen getan. Hätten sie doch eher den Anfang von Dead Center nehmen sollen.


----------



## Morathi (18. November 2009)

*AW:*



Worrel schrieb:


> Larkis schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Nur mal so eine Frage, wie stellst du dir einen Nachfolger vor? ich komm da irgentwie nicht dahinter was deine Vorstellungen sind.
> ...


 Naja, keiner kann dich dazu zwingen, L4D2 zu spielen. Es sei nur erwähnt, dass genau diese sinnvollen Verbesserungen durchaus vorhanden sind. Innovative Neuerungen gibts durchaus, siehe der Post über dir, am Interface gabs vorher schon nix zu mäckeln (oder doch...?) und das alles fügt sich ganz hervorragend ein, so dass einem ein schönes neues L4D erwartet   . Wenn du bei nem Freund oder so mal die Möglichkeit bekommst, es anzuspielen mach es und ich verspreche dir, du wirst die Änderungen deutlich spüren.

 Es sind eben hier die Details (eben nicht "mehr von allem"), die das Spielgefühl runderneuern. Ein Video bringt das natürlich nur unzureichend / garnicht rüber, die Demo ist einfach sehr unglücklich.


----------



## Butchnass (18. November 2009)

Ich suche paar Leute zum gemeinsamen Left 4 Dead zocken! Kann mir irgendjemand eine gute steamgruppe nennen?


----------



## fiumpf (18. November 2009)

Butchnass schrieb:


> Ich suche paar Leute zum gemeinsamen Left 4 Dead zocken! Kann mir irgendjemand eine gute steamgruppe nennen?


 Frisch gegründet:
 http://steamcommunity.com/groups/pcal4d2


----------



## Morathi (19. November 2009)

Ein Problem hab ich mit dem Spiel:

  Obwohl mein Mikro im Steam-Test und im Windows-Test wunderbar funktioniert, geht in L4D2 garnix. Mikro getestet, der Balken bewegt sich nich...kennt das Problem einer und / oder hat ne Lösung parat?

  Sry für Off-Topic! 

 Edit: Problem erledigt, wieder wunschlos göücklich mit dem Spiel .


----------



## fiumpf (19. November 2009)

Morathi schrieb:


> Ein Problem hab ich mit dem Spiel:
> 
> Obwohl mein Mikro im Steam-Test und im Windows-Test wunderbar funktioniert, geht in L4D2 garnix. Mikro getestet, der Balken bewegt sich nich...kennt das Problem einer und / oder hat ne Lösung parat?
> 
> Sry für Off-Topic!


 Dafür solltest du vielleicht einen neuen Thread aufmachen.

 Sprachübertragungslautstärke voll aufgedreht?


----------



## Bangheader (19. November 2009)

ich versteh nicht warum l4d2 schlechter ist als der erste...
Die Neuerungen sind doch allesamt gut.


----------



## Blubberkopf (20. November 2009)

Stimmt es, dass der Multiplayer auf cut umgestellt wird, sobald ein Spieler mit einer geschnittenen Fassung joined? Das wäre total schwachsinnig, weil ich dachte, dass die Zensur lokal und nicht auf dem Server statt findet.

 Das würde erklären, warum ich ständig von den Servern gevotet werde.


----------



## Shadow_Man (20. November 2009)

Blubberkopf schrieb:


> Stimmt es, dass der Multiplayer auf cut umgestellt wird, sobald ein Spieler mit einer geschnittenen Fassung joined? Das wäre total schwachsinnig, weil ich dachte, dass die Zensur lokal und nicht auf dem Server statt findet.
> 
> Das würde erklären, warum ich ständig von den Servern gevotet werde.


 Ich kenne das Spiel nur von der Demo her, aber da war es glaub ich schon so, dass wenn einer eine geschnittene Version hatte, es bei den anderen dann auch cut war.


----------



## bumi (20. November 2009)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Blubberkopf schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Stimmt es, dass der Multiplayer auf cut umgestellt wird, sobald ein Spieler mit einer geschnittenen Fassung joined?
> ...


 Das ist falsch. Erst gestern haben wir im Coop mit jemandem gespielt der die deutsche Version hat - ich konnte mit meiner Axt trotzdem ein Gemetzel anstellen als gäbs kein Morgen mehr und selbst die Kettensäge war vorhanden. Blut bis zum Abwinken, Körperteile flogen wie wild durch die Luft und mit einer Pumpe konnte man den Zombies wunderschöne Gucklöcher in die Wampen schiessen, von daher alles wie gehabt.
 Die einzige Änderung die ich bemerkt hatte, waren die Counter-Strike-Waffen die uns zur Verfügung standen, wie z.B. die MP5. Ansonsten ist mir überhaupt nichts aufgefallen was das Spiel in irgend einer Weise verändert hätte.


----------



## ambilobe (20. November 2009)

Hi Leute,

wollt mal fragen ob das spiel uncut ( soll ja angeblich 40% langsamer sein als cut) auf meinem notebook läuft. Folgende Daten:

Asus N61 
CPU: INtel Core Duo P 7450 2,13 GHz
Ram: 4 Gig DDR 3
Grafik: geforce gt 240m mit 1024 DDR 3

Wär nett wenn ihr mir da weiterhelfen könntet...kenn mich mit sowas null aus.

Danke im vorraus 

Ambilobe


----------



## IceLadyx (21. November 2009)

Hab das Spiel uncut bei amazon bestellt, gestern war es auch noch uncut, aber heute hat er ein update gelade und ich hab die geschnitte Version. Warum? Alle hben gesagt, wenn man sich die uncut kauft, BLEIBT diese auch uncut.... 


Grüße


----------



## Zapped (21. November 2009)

IceLadyx schrieb:


> Hab das Spiel uncut bei amazon bestellt, gestern war es auch noch uncut, aber heute hat er ein update gelade und ich hab die geschnitte Version. Warum? Alle hben gesagt, wenn man sich die uncut kauft, BLEIBT diese auch uncut....
> 
> 
> Grüße


 
 Ist eigendlich auch so, sehr merkwürdige sache...

 Wenns so bleibt würde ich dem Support mal anschreiben.


----------



## IceLadyx (21. November 2009)

Zapped schrieb:


> IceLadyx schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Hab das Spiel uncut bei amazon bestellt, gestern war es auch noch uncut, aber heute hat er ein update gelade und ich hab die geschnitte Version. Warum? Alle hben gesagt, wenn man sich die uncut kauft, BLEIBT diese auch uncut....
> ...


 
 Hmm, naja ich habs gestern deutsch installiert, war allesuncut. Heute hat er nen Patch geladen, da hats die Sprache AUTOMATISCH auf englisch umgestellt - warum auch immer??? - und das Game war geschnittn... naja ich mein das ist jetzt nicht so das wahnsinnige Drama, aber es nervt halt. Naja maybe schreib ich mal den support an.

 Grüße


----------



## TCPip2k (21. November 2009)

Wo kann man importieren ohne vorher eine Ausweiskopie einzusenden?

Mit Onlineprüfung oder so


----------



## biggiman (22. November 2009)

Leute besorgt euch das Game UNCUT!! In der deutschen Version  verpaßt ihr die Hälfte des Spiels quasi  !!!!!!


----------



## sTormseeka (22. November 2009)

TCPip2k schrieb:


> Wo kann man importieren ohne vorher eine Ausweiskopie einzusenden?
> 
> Mit Onlineprüfung oder so


   hier:


Spoiler



http://www2.gameware.at/info/space/News


----------



## bardenheuer (22. November 2009)

kurze frage auch an die redaktion!:

ist schon etwas über das archievment und stats problem bekannt???

meine stats sind nun zum 2. mal !! und das nervt wenn man spaß am archievment sammeln hat, RESETET worden. 

alles steht nach 7.5std spielzeit wieder auf NULL!!!!

WAS SOLL DAS????

http://steamcommunity.com/id/veteran666/stats/L4D2


----------



## DanielUnruh (22. November 2009)

IceLadyx schrieb:


> Hab das Spiel uncut bei amazon bestellt, gestern war es auch noch uncut, aber heute hat er ein update gelade und ich hab die geschnitte Version. Warum? Alle hben gesagt, wenn man sich die uncut kauft, BLEIBT diese auch uncut....
> 
> 
> Grüße


 Hi, du musst bei Steam unter: Meine Spiele mit der rechten Maustaste auf Left 4 Dead 2 klicken und dan auf: Eigenschaften, danach unter Sprache wieder zurück auf Deutsch umstellen- es folgt ein weiteres Update , danach sollte das Spiel wieder auf Deutsch und Uncut sein


----------



## Deathwatch (23. November 2009)

seit wann ist operation flashpoint 2 grafisch besser als l4d2? ziemlich subjektiv diese meinung. also für mich sah ofp2 aus wie das steinalter bf2


----------



## Worrel (23. November 2009)

bardenheuer schrieb:


> ist schon etwas über das archievment und stats problem bekannt???
> http://steamcommunity.com/id/veteran666/stats/L4D2


   /klugscheißmodus

 Es heißt: *Achievement* - ohne "*r*" und hat auch rein gar nichts mit einem "Archiv" zu tun.


----------



## moskitoo (24. November 2009)

Also ich muss sagen ich war von Left 4 Dead 1 etwas enttäuscht, da ich mir mehr spieltiefe erhofft habe. Darum wollte ich auch kein L4D2 kaufen. Allerdings hab ich mich nicht an meinen Vorsatz gehalten und habs mir trotzdem gekauft. Ich muss sagen es macht mir komischerweise total viel Spass. Mehr als Teil1, obwohl die neuerungen nicht so extrem sind. Uncut ist meiner Meinung nach pflicht. Bei diesem Spiel muss es einfach übertrieben blutig zur sache gehen. Neulich auf ner Rolltreppe einen Zombie ein Loch in den Bauch geschossen, er bleib dann noch etwas stehen bevor er zusammengesackt ist. Durch dieses Loch konnte ich 2 weitere Zombies auf mich zukommen sehen und hab sie auch durch dieses erschossen. War irgendwie lustig 

 Allerdings hat mich der charger schon 2x in die Ecke geworfen, woraufhin ich mich nicht mehr bewegen konnte. Ich war in der ecke gefangen und musste neu anfangen. Im Onlinemodus ist das dann auch einmal einen Mitstreiter passiert. Das ist einfach ärgerlich und unnötig. 

 Im Serverbrowser würde ich gern noch sehen, welcher Schwierigkeitsgrad auf den jeweiligen Servern läuft. 

 Ansonsten --> Kaufen! Macht Spass!


----------



## sTormseeka (26. November 2009)

IceLadyx schrieb:


> Zapped schrieb:
> 
> 
> > IceLadyx schrieb:
> ...


   Mein Kollege hatte das gleich Problem.
 Die Antwort vom Support:

 - Wir haben Nachrichten für Sie! ---


 Ein Mitarbeiter unseres Supportteams hat auf Ihre Frage geantwortet - die Antwort lautet:


 Hallo Herr ***********,

 bitte befolgen Sie diese Schritte, um die richtige Version dieses Spiels zu erhalten:

 1.Klicken Sie auf Windows START > AUSFÜHREN > tippen Sie regedit und drücken Sie die Eingabetaste

 2. Bitte wählen Sie im folgenden Dialog die Suchfunktion und suchen Sie nach:

 \HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\VALVE

 Löschen Sie bitte diesen Verzeichnisstam in Ihrer Registry. Starten Sie nun Steam neu und starten Sie Ihr Spiel.

 Beste Grüße,

 Steam Support Team

 Bitte schreiben Sie uns innerhalb von 7 Tagen, um eine beschleunigte Antwort auf weitere Fragen zu erhalten.


----------



## Siro1976 (27. November 2009)

*AW:*



vyc schrieb:


> Vorab: Ich habe weder Teil1 noch Teil2 gespielt (und werde es nach derzeitigem Stand wohl auch nicht tun), daher möchte ich nicht die Wertungen der einzelnen Teile beurteilen.
> 
> Allerdings, wenn man den Meinungen der Spieler glauben schenken kann (und zwar nicht nur hier auf PCG), dann ist L4D2 nichts weiter als ein Vollpreis-Titel mit Addon-Charakter.
> 
> ...


 Und das hat wie funktioniert??? Hat die Videothek ihren eigenen STEAM Account, den sie fröhlich verteilt?


----------



## JamesMark (28. November 2009)

*AW:*

Geiles Spiel. Macht im Coop-Modus super viel Spaß. Würde mich aber freuen wenn das Spiel mehr Levels zu bieten hätte und ähnliche Aufgaben wie das auftranken eines Fluchtautos. Da musste ich mit meinen Kumpels per Headset schon perfekt koordiniert sein!


----------



## Deathwatch (29. November 2009)

*AW:*

@ Redaktion über Charaktere

Ich finde die Charaktere gelungen. Ellis und Nick sind die absoluten Burner vor allem was Nick manchmal für ein Zeug raushaut bringt mich immer wieder zum Schmunzeln. Der Einzige der das vielleicht noch toppen kann ist Francis aus L4D. Und Ellis ist wirklich unterhaltsam, dass habt ihr gut erkannt. Diese Rochelle ist zwar etwas monoton und stillos aber die anderen 3 sind gut.
Es ist die selbe Mischung schwarzer Humor wie bei Left 4 Dead vorhanden. Die Frau im Team ist eher zwanghaft dabei. Sie ist eigentlich nicht gewünscht oder nicht notwendig, aber was wäre denn ein Zombieshooter ohne einen weiblichen Charakter. Wäre das Spiel ausschließlich mit männlichen Charakteren gesäumt, wäre dies überzeichnet und die Atmossphäre äußerst Testosteron gefüllt. Der weibliche Charakter ist eine Art Ausgleich, zwar nicht besonders für die Story interessant, aber es geht halt einfach nicht ohne...

Die Story ist auch einfach erklärt : es ist ein Zombieshooter der Spaß machen soll. Über die Infektion und die Auswirkungen wird nur vage berichtet, schadet jedoch der Atmossphäre nicht.


----------



## Wildchild666 (30. November 2009)

*AW:*



Siro1976 schrieb:


> vyc schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Vorab: Ich habe weder Teil1 noch Teil2 gespielt (und werde es nach derzeitigem Stand wohl auch nicht tun), daher möchte ich nicht die Wertungen der einzelnen Teile beurteilen.
> ...


 Wenn er das Spiel als Erster ausgeliehen hat, dann hat er quasi das Spiel geschenkt bekommen, ja 
 So ging es mir damals mit Modern Warfare 1. Das hatte ich (eher zufällig) in der Videothek gesehen und mitgenommen. Ich war sehr verdutzt, als der CD-Key nicht für Online-Spiele registriert war und habe somit ca. 200 Spielstunden für 3 Euro bekommen ^^


----------



## Siro1976 (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW:*



Wildchild666 schrieb:


> Siro1976 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > vyc schrieb:
> ...


 Du vergisst dabei aber, dass MW 1 nicht über Steam lief. Wie soll man ein Spiel in der Videothek verleihen, welches Account gebunden ist???


----------



## Worrel (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW:*



Deathwatch schrieb:


> Die Story ist auch einfach erklärt : es ist ein Zombieshooter der Spaß machen soll.


   Das ist keine Story, sondern ein Grobkonzept.

 Eine Story wäre: Der Regierung ist ein biologisches Militärprojekt ausser Kontrolle geraten, das nahezu die ganze Bevölkerung in Zombies verwandelt hat.
 Dies ist die Geschichte von 4 Überlebenden auf der Suche nach weiteren Überlebenden.

 Dazu könnte man dann Level wie "Radiostation unter Kontrolle kriegen", "Benzin für Auto holen", "in Autos Zombies zu Klump fahren" ( http://store.steampowered.com/app/31410/  ), "ins Militärlabor eindringen, um Gegengift zu suchen", "Kolonie Überlebender in X erreichen" ... einbauen, die dann eine Story jenseits von "Erreiche den Safe Room am Ende des Levels, weil er nun mal da ist" haben.


----------



## BallaBernd (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW:*

Grafisch nicht auf der Höhe der Zeit? Naja.
Also grafisch ist an dem Spiel wirklich nicht viel vorzuwerfen


----------



## SnipingHawk (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW:*

Aus dem Beitrag:
Das Blut spritzt in roter Farbe und in gleicher Menge, Gliedmaßen jedoch lassen sich nicht abtrennen. Getötete Zombies und Super-Infizierte verschwinden nach dem Ableben.
---------------------------------------------------------------
Mich würde interessieren warum Ihr eigentlich bei dieser Endmündigung durch die USK mitmacht. bzw. mitspielt.
Wenn Ich ein Spiel für Erwachsene Kaufe möchte ich auch eines bekommen. 
Beispiel: Ich hab mir im Kino Planet Terror ungeschnitten angesehen als ich es mir auf DVD zugelegt habe (Unzensierte Deutsche Version Ab 1 fehlten ca 5-6min.an Szenen welchen man im Kino ab 16 sehen konnte.
Es ist genau das gleiche mit Left 4 Dead 1&2 die Erwachsenen Spieler werden durch die USK entmündigt.
Ich bin ja nur froh das ich in Österreich wohne und mir dadurch stellenweise der Blödsinn der von der USK angerichtet wird entgeht. 
Nicht nur dass deutsche Spiele auf denen ab 18 steht für 16 oder jüngere zurechtgeschnitten sind finde Ich das Logo der USK, als Sammler penetrant und störend.
Hat die USK in Deutschland alles so fest im Griff das kein Computer-Spiele-Journalist sicht traut gegen die wirkürlichen verstümmelung vorzugehen bzw, die entscheidungen der USK zu hinterfragen?
Es würde mich nicht wundern wenn man sich in deutschland bald nur noch 5min Pornos und Horrorfilme (bestehend aus Intro und Abspann) kaufen kann weil der rest des Filmes nicht für Erwachsene geeignet ist.


----------



## NOUS-GLOW (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW:*

Also zum Glück wohne ich in Österreich. Ich kann in L4D2 den Zombies die gedärme rausballern und in COD MW 2 in der flughafen mission auf alles schießen was sich bewegt.


----------



## MrPropper (13. Januar 2010)

Die deutsche Version ist wirklich echt Mies, hätte mir ein bisschen mehr Punkteabzüge wegen dieser Gewünscht.  

 Die Uncut Version ist ihr Geld wert  , aber ich konnte die Demo eigentlich nur um die 20 Minuten Cut ertragen. 

 Aber trotzdem für mich ein Highlight in Sachen Multiplayer und Variation. Und zu der deutschen Version kann man sich ja mal die Amazon Rezessionen ansehen, dann sieht man es am besten.


----------



## Petra_Froehlich (13. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



> Mich würde interessieren warum Ihr eigentlich bei dieser Endmündigung durch die USK mitmacht. bzw. mitspielt. Wenn Ich ein Spiel für Erwachsene Kaufe möchte ich auch eines bekommen. (...). Ich bin ja nur froh das ich in Österreich wohne und mir dadurch stellenweise der Blödsinn der von der USK angerichtet wird entgeht.





> Hat die USK in Deutschland alles so fest im Griff das kein Computer-Spiele-Journalist sicht traut gegen die
> wirkürlichen verstümmelung vorzugehen bzw, die entscheidungen der USK zu hinterfragen?


 Die USK (die sehr präzise zwischen der Gewalt des komplett unzensierten Dead Space und eben einem Left 4 Dead 2 unterscheidet) ist hier m. E. der falsche Sündenbock. Der Jugendschutz hat durch seine explizite Nennung in der  deutschen Verfassung einen extrem hohen Stellenwert -- dem wird durch die Vielzahl von Selbstkontrolleinrichtungen Rechnung getragen.

 Ganz prinzipiell denke ich nicht, dass es sich hier um ein "Deutschland-exklusives" Problem handelt. Die Diskussion um die Flughafen-Mission in Modern Warfare 2 wurde beispielsweise weltweit geführt -- in den USA genauso wie in Europa oder in Australien. Hier wurde offensichtlich eine Grenze berührt/überschritten -- die darauf folgende Debatte war und ist dringend notwendig (und darüber wurde ja in aller Ausführlichkeit berichtet). Denn natürlich hat Jugendschutz zwangsläufig auch einen gewissen "Erwachsenenschutz" zur Folge -- selbst ein BPjM-indiziertes Spiel ist nicht verboten, aber für einen Volljährigen schwerer zu bekommen als nötig.

 Man darf z. B. auch die Frage stellen, warum Inglourious Basterds vor Hakenkreuzen überquillen darf, während bei Wolfenstein ein völlig irrelevantes Minisymbol zum Problem wird.

 Petra
 PC Games


----------



## Rising-Evil (11. August 2011)

Ich weiß nicht ,ob`s jedem aufgefallen ist aber das Intro (!) in der deutschen Fassung wurde ebenfalls gekürzt


----------

